# Alias2LN: remplacer les alias par des liens symboliques



## edd72 (12 Juin 2012)

Je viens de faire une petite appli pour remplacer les alias par des liens symboliques (symlinks)
_(basée sur un script shell+applescript de mithras de 2002, adapté puis packagé avec Platypus)_

Pour quoi faire?
Parceque les alias s'ils ont grosso-modo a même fonction pèsent lourds (quelque fois plus que le fichier lui-même!) alors que les liens symboliques ne pèsent quasiment rien (4ko).

Mon usage perso, c'est d'avoir dans mon dock un répertoire d'alias (enfin liens symboliques) de mes applications rangées (parceque les ranger/déplacer dans des sous-répertoires dans /Applications pose problème à plusieurs applis).

Voila voila (si ça peut servir à quelqu'un):
http://homebrew.dreamagain.free.fr/Alias2LN.zip

On lance l'appli et on fait glisser ses alias (seul ou par lot), s'il s'agit déjà d'un lien symbolique, ça l'indique et on passe au suivant... (MAJ: idem pour les répertoires, fichiers, etc.)


----------



## eNeos (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour edd72,

Je viens de découvrir/installer/utiliser ton script avec grand plaisir !

Mon dossier Applications est ranger proprement (à mon goût à moi, hein !) avec toutes les Apps cachées (setfile -a V) et des sous-repertoires (graphisme, video, etc.) contenant des Alias^H^H^Hsymlinks 
Je n'y avait pas prêté attention par avant, mais effectivement il y a une grosse différence de taille...

Bref, un grand merci !


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les alias de MacOS X avait pris autant d'embonpoint...

Il y a encore quelques années, un alias ne pesait que 4 kO alors qu'ils peuvent faire plusieurs Mo aujourd'hui

Par contre, je suis assez réticent à utiliser des liens symboliques, en particulier parce que OS X ne fait pas de différence entre le lien symbolique et le fichier lui-même.
C'est bien dans certain cas (pour déplacer un dossier vers un disque externe sans qu'OS X y trouve à redire...), mais ça peut être dangereux dans d'autres cas.

En particulier quand on décide de supprimer un lien symbolique ..., le fichier sur lequel pointe le lien risque fort d'être également supprimé


----------



## edd72 (10 Août 2012)

eNeos a dit:


> Bonjour edd72,
> 
> Je viens de découvrir/installer/utiliser ton script avec grand plaisir !
> 
> ...




Ben de rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi les alias de MacOS X avait pris autant d'embonpoint...


 
Actuellement les alias contiennent l'icone (qu'on peut choisir différente), etc. Je pense que par le passé (4ko), ce n'était pas le cas. Ca explique sans doute l'embonpoint pris par les alias sous OSX (dont je ne comprend d'ailleurs pas l'intérêt puisque Unix possède son propre système de liens).



r e m y a dit:


> En particulier quand on décide de supprimer un lien symbolique ..., le fichier sur lequel pointe le lien risque fort d'être également supprimé



Non, ce n'est pas le cas (suffit de faire le test pour s'en assurer).
Supprimer un lien symbolique (donc avec l'option -s, ce qui est le cas ici; sinon ce n'est pas un lien symbolique mais un lien tout court) sous Unix ne supprime pas la destination. Idem sous OSX (qui respecte la norme POSIX.


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas le cas (suffit de faire le test pour s'en assurer).
> Supprimer un lien symbolique (donc avec l'option -s, ce qui est le cas ici; sinon ce n'est pas un lien symbolique mais un lien tout court) sous Unix ne supprime pas la destination. Idem sous OSX (qui respecte la norme POSIX.


 
Ah OK. Merci de cette précision


----------



## LC475 (24 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour cette application.
Fonctionne-t-elle avec macOS 10.12 ?


----------

